# Can anybody tell me



## vthecheshirecat (Sep 5, 2007)

websites about pregnant rats?
Mine isn't pregnant, but I read a lot on here about people getting pregnant rats, and I just want to know everything I can incase that happens. [Hopefully it doesn't] But I just want to be prepared ahead of time.
Thanks =]


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Ratguide has pretty good information about that sort of thing, but most people just hope it doesn't happen and looks for the signs. http://ratguide.com/breeding/


----------



## ratyluver (Aug 27, 2007)

This is where i learned all my stuff..... www.80stoysale.com

scroll down to the bottom of the page.


----------



## TEKRats (Jun 18, 2007)

ratyluver said:


> This is where i learned all my stuff..... www.80stoysale.com
> 
> scroll down to the bottom of the page.


That 80'stoysale site is full of misinformation - I wouldn't recommend it. From their listing about manx to their "facts" about linebreeding, "menopause" to the age that doe's should be bred.
While there are some good points there, I wouldn't advise people take that page as gospel. Asking direct questions will get you straightforward answers 

-Dan


----------



## JoshDeMott2010 (Aug 25, 2007)

Dont keep ur female rats aroudn males. Dont put ur rats in any situation where accidental stuff will happen. If you need information talk to someone that has had a pregnant rat and a litter. If you would like to chat with me about what i have learned from my accidental litter. Just pm me on here and i could answer questions. hope this helps -Josh


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

easy ways to avoid surprises is to do as josh said and not let different genders mix of course and try to avoid petstores that do not separate the rats. even then there is a chance that your female could be pregnant because they don't always separate before shipping to the pet store either. 

as for webistes to get some good information on the matter just incase, i'll have to get back to you on it. right now i'm at school between classes and don't have access to my bookmarks. 

if you google rat pregnancy though you should be able to find a lot of information. not all of it is correct of course but after reading them you can certainly asks us questions about you read or even just post the sites that you found that you believe have interesting or questionable facts. we can generally help steer you in the right direction from there and you may find a good site that we do not know about in the process.


----------



## vthecheshirecat (Sep 5, 2007)

Thanks to all who replied.
I really appreciate it.
I don't keep my females around any males, 
but I don't want to get a female and 'Suprise, she's pregnant' kind of thing.
I'll definitely be reading up on all the links you sent. 
=]


----------

